# Skype et IPad



## evejl (26 Septembre 2011)

J'ai télécharger Skype sur mon IPad, est ce que quelqu'un peut me dire pourquoi la page de présentation est si différente que sur l'ordi,  pourquoi sont inscrits des contacts que je ne connais pas et aussi pourquoi mes contacts connectés au même moment sur l'ordi n'apparaisent pas.....et aussi comment supprimer des contacts, il n'y a pas de touche supprimer ou modifier.....vraiment étrange.....merci pour réponses.......


----------



## lonliton69 (26 Septembre 2011)

Effectivement c'est bizarre! Moi le n'ai,pas eu de soucis sur mon iPad ...je ne saurai te répondre à part te dire faute de frappe dans l'adresse mais je pense que tu as déjà vérifier...


----------

